# Need Warcraft 3 World Editor Tutorials/Help



## Perseus (Apr 6, 2005)

I am enjoying messing around with the Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos world editor. I  need help with creating "campaign" elements to the level. Does anyone know how to:

1. make a villager talk, and then give you a small quest 
2. make enemies constantly attack your base (like the levels where you have to defend for 30 minutes)?

Any good tutorials out there? I do not want to waste time in a warcraft forum. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kainjow (Apr 6, 2005)

Did you try Googling? Blizzard doesn't support the World Editor so you're pretty much on your own. Try looking at other maps and see how they do things.


----------

